# Disappointed Again :(



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hill Crest Goldens is having a litter soon- the girl is BISS Bronze GCH Hill Crest Who's The News CGCA and the father is my dog Mystic BISS Bronze GCH Tamarack Billions Of Stars Over PoeticGold CGCA. I do not know if all the pups are spoken for or not, but networking and asking each breeder for tips and referrals is the best way to find a puppy.


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks so much - will contact them. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

msanxiety said:


> Last summer we put our name on a waiting list with a breeder in Pittsburgh, PA. Her dog had puppies a few weeks ago, but she only had four and we were number five on her list.
> 
> We then found another breeder in northern PA who had bred her dog and was expecting puppies the end of April. We were number one on her list for a female, but unfortunately yesterday we found out that she's not pregnant.
> 
> ...


You can check with Painting Goldens in Western NY - last I knew they were waiting to see if one of their dogs was expecting.


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

I actually have been emailing with them this morning. They are so nice!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck with your search!

I know of many breedings that have failed lately, or have a small numbers of puppies. So keep trying and try not to get discouraged.


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

We're hanging in there. It's so frustrating to wait so long and then miss out. Not giving up, though! Thanks for the support!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I just wanted to tell you I'm pulling for you. As heartbreaking as it is for an adult to hear there is not puppy for you, disappointed children is just the worst. I hope you will keep us posted on your progress. 

Ljilly's advice on asking the breeder's you speak with to help you network is excellent. You wouldn't believe how small the 'community' of good Golden people really is and word of mouth is the best way to make this happen. Fingers crossed


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

Yes - fingers crossed! And thank you!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Awww, just wanted to say good luck! It will happen  I was 10 when my Dad bought me my 1st Golden. She was my best friend, truly. Keep us posted.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

I 100% know where you are coming from, we too have experienced several disappointments in the last year and a half on our search for a puppy. We remain optimistic nonetheless.
In this time, we learned so, so much more about how we want to raise our pup to give it the best start, and throughly doubt that we would have had the time to learn all this with a little pup running around. Also, in terms of timing, it has worked out much better to have had waited for this amount of time.
Things happen for a reason, so not to worry as the perfect pup for you will come up right when the time is right, and when the universe decides it is right, don't lose hope- there is a little puppy or soul out there, just waiting for the right time to show itself to you and your family.


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you so much. It just feels so exhausting to have to start over multiple times and now moving forward I'm worried about more disappointment. Won't give up though!


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Can't help but wishing you good luck.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for the disappointment. I know it is also tough for the breeder to tell a family waiting that there is no puppy for them. I saw this happen with my breeder, family missed on one of her litters, the next the pregnancy did not take, so the third time was the charm.

I was there to witness the birth of the litter, with both co-owners of the bitch, and as soon as there were at least two boys the first thing that came out of my breeders mouth was that family will finally get their puppy.

I also believe the puppy that is meant to be yours, finds you. Your puppy might end up coming from someplace a lot farther than you might think. A breeder may not have a puppy for you, but might co-own or know a dog 1500 miles away that just had puppies.


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

I think if I were a breeder it would absolutely be heart-breaking to not have enough puppies for a family. I'm sure they feel at least as bad (possibly worse) than the family that doesn't get one! 

We're keeping all of our options open and crossing our fingers for a puppy with another breeder, but if that doesn't work out we'll keep looking. I completely agree that the right puppy will find us so we won't give up.

Thank you!


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

I just wanted to thank you all for your help! What a great group you are.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I had a family waiting 3 years for a puppy (basset hound). I only had 2 litters a year and a very long waiting list. She was 15 when they got the puppy and showed him to Swiss show champion herself. Luckily he lived to 16 years old so she had her best friend for a long time. Hang on, you will find your daughter's best friend one day.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm sorry your puppy hopes keep getting dashed. There has to be a special pup out there somewhere.

Have you checked out the thread "Pebbles had her puppies this weekend" (Sorry I don't have the link to post.) I believe there is one female in that litter that isn't spoken for and she is located in Ohio. Things change quickly so this pup may be placed already, but it may be worth sending Otter a PM. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...4-pebbles-had-her-puppies-over-weekend-8.html

Here's the link to the Pebbles thread.


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

I did! I've sent a message on the forum and I've sent a message to them on Facebook. I'm keeping my fingers crossed because the timing would be incredible. Hoping we hear back soon! Thank you!


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

Well, unfortunately that didn't work out either. Thanks for the help, though.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you tried Maywood Kennels .....they had a female puppy available but that was a week ago so she may be gone already.

Sorry......not sure where they are located.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Try Brianne's Goldens and Harborview Goldens with the goal of networking - both are in PA and both lovely dogs. http://www.briannegoldens.com/contact-us.html


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks much.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OK, here are some leads I found on facebook. Some are not close but I'll tell you, I've flown twice with a puppy and if you have frequent flyer miles or any points etc. to help with cost, it is not tough to do. Hope something turns up soon 

MVP Most Valuable Pet - Golden Retrievers - Home Page

https://www.facebook.com/BearabellaGoldenRetrievers/

https://www.facebook.com/BetsySmithRunnymede?fref=nf

Maybe?? GoldStrike, Golden Retrievers on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/GoldStrike-Goldens-1688130688131372/

https://www.facebook.com/treasuregr?fref=nf

Rebecca Cole Bogoski - Home


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sending you a PM - hope you check it


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

*Uhg*. So sorry msanxiety. I feel bad for you.
As I mentioned to you, please contact the person in the below link. 
She seems to know everybody! 

Puppy Information – The Cuyahoga Valley Golden Retriever Club

Good luck!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner when you mentioned you would go to NewYork but GottaBe Goldens is in Rochester NY and she had more puppies than showed up on her girl's ultrasound. Here is a link to the litter: Born March 19th Walker X Gillian: Pedigree: Walker X Gillian The breeder's name is Kathy and she is very passionate about health clearances and has the most gorgeous puppies. I don't know her personally, we are facebook friends but I got to know her because her sister lives around the corner from me and had one of Kathy's Goldens who was just a super sweetheart of a dog. I hope this helps:

https://www.facebook.com/Gotta.Be.Goldens

http://www.simplesite.com/GottaBeGoldens/


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you - I did email her and she's already responded with lots of info. Thanks much!


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

Will check it out - thank you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hi!*

Did you get my private message with the Golden Retriever Rescues link?


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

Yep I sure did - thank you!


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

GOOD NEWS! We found a puppy today! 

I just want to thank you all SO MUCH for your help, input, and guidance. You don't know how much I appreciate it!


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!! I'm so happy for you guys


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you!! I am so relieved!


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

I am so happy for you. We put our deposit on a pup 15 months ago hoping to wait 6 months for that litter to arrive. We expected to have the pup last summer. We got our pup 4 weeks ago. My kids know all about small litters, etc. Well the wait was so worth it. We are in love with our new pup. I wish the same for you. Some things are worth waiting for!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

msanxiety said:


> GOOD NEWS! We found a puppy today!
> 
> I just want to thank you all SO MUCH for your help, input, and guidance. You don't know how much I appreciate it!


That's awesome!! Congratulations, I'm so happy for you and your family! You'll have to start a puppy thread with pictures to keep us all up to date!


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

Yay! What are the details? Are puppies on ground? When do they come home?!


----------



## glenhaven504 (Sep 4, 2007)

have YOU FOUND A PUPPY YET?

Steve Rooney


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Sooo happy you found a puppy. Yes, absolutely pictures are a requirement!  Those of us who aren't ready for a puppy desperately need our "puppy fixes" :


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

I love photography and we can't wait to bring a puppy into our family so I promise there will be LOTS of photos!


----------



## msanxiety (Dec 25, 2015)

They are!! They were born March 19 and will be ready to come home mid-May! The puppy is from "Gotta Be Goldens" Kathy Hearn in Ontario, NY. We're so excited!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Msanxiety*

I am so very happy for you!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

That's wonderful.....you're going to have a very happy and busy summer! I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

Sooooo happy for you!!! Woooohoooo!! Big congrats!


----------

